# Fiona Update



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

With a heavy heart I have found out that we wont be getting Fiona. She has been doing great since her surgery but her vet didnt get all of the bone fragments and nothing that can be done to change that now so she may need another surgery in 2-3 months. Sounds like they wanted me to have her but neither them or I have that kind of money so hopefully she will find a great home that can meet her needs. About the only thing now would be if I won the lottery and dont expect that to happen. So hopefully theres a golden out there waiting for me to give her a good home and will continue to do my best to stay positive. 
Thankful to Grand Strand Rescue for trying to help me out and atleast I know the wait is over for Ms. Fiona.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry... I know that's hard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Disappointing to be sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fiona*

I am so very sorry to hear about Fiona, but that means there is another dog out there that really needs you!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is so true.... I lost my potential adoptee because the rescue couldn't help his cat aggression. I cried a long time over him... But now Remi has stolen my heart and I never want it back  I think Fiona was keeping you open for the golden that needs you even more!



Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about Fiona, but that means there is another dog out there that really needs you!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Havent been on in a while as I have been busy with 2 new furbabies. Not goldens but 9 week old long hair chihuahua brother's. They are adorable and keep me busy. We were only going to get one but once we saw both of them couldn't decide so got both and must say I'm getting lots of puppy kisses which made for a great Christmas. We hadn't heard from the last rescue and was still waiting on home visit so we decided to get 2 small lap babies similiar to what I had when I got Trixie. I still plan on getting another golden one day being I love having that golden personality around. Maybe one day if we move into a bigger home. As for now I am happy with these 2 little rascals and everyone that meets them goes crazy over how cute they are. I just hope it stays that way being there males but plan to neuter later. Took a few days but they are learning to play and learn their boundaries with my older 2 bigger furbabies. Much much bigger, 2 lb verses 55-60 lb bigger. Lord help me!lol Priceless!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

I am SO HAPPY for you and your two little ones!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok... I know I ask everyone... but can we get a pic of the new babies? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Pics*

Well I'm still trying to figure out picture posting so hopefully will post. My new furbabies, Alvin and Theo(for Theodore). 11 weeks old on Monday. My mother says Alvin reminds her of a german shepherd we had when I was a kid. Instead of having black above his eyes like some I've seen, he has a black muzzle and a little white goatee. Theo is the smallest but makes up for it. Pictures dont do justice on how cute they really are!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahaha! So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alvin and Theo*

Alvin and Theo are JUST ADORABLE!
I bet they keep you very busy and that they are very cuddly!!


----------

